# Moving my jack :(



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

It has come to my attention that with the Torin farm jack mounted on my front bumper, that if I bury my Jeep in mud Deeper than the bumper I end up elbow deep taking off my jack (yes I got stuck), so......I am now manufacturing hood mounts for my jack. I'll post pics in a few days after the oil bases paint dries and I do some more drilling. But they look almost identical to my bumper mounts I made last year.


----------

